# intermitentes con leds



## aurora (Ene 8, 2006)

Hola, hace poco he comprado una vespa antigua, que no lleva intermitentes, y le quiero poner unos (por seguridad y eso). El caso es que pensaba hacerlos con leds, y me gustaría saber si alguien sabe como ha de ser el circuito para que los leds parpadeen...
El voltaje de la moto son 6V, y pensaba poner 3 o 4 leds de los gordos en cada intermitente.

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar...


----------



## kain589 (Ene 8, 2006)

Lo mas factible es usar un integrado timer555, que te permite generar una onda cuadrada en una amplificadora gama de frecuencias, para una frecuencia determinada solo debes elegir las resistencias y condensadores adecuados, si quieres usar led de alta luminsidad a lo mejor necesitas conectar un buffer a la salida o simplemente un transistor a modo de interruptor.
Para encontrar información sobre el 555 solo tienes que buscar un poco por la red, si no encuentras nada ya te pongo las ecuaciones, la frecuencia si no recuerdo mal debe ser de 50 a 60 intermitencias por segundo.
De todas formas creo que seria mejor por seguridad, y para evitar multas o que te llamen la atensión, que en lugar de usar led de alta luminosidad le adaptes unas intermitentes


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 8, 2006)

Hola Aurora,

Este circuito te será de utilidad: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/luzintermitente.htm

Saludos.


----------



## totung (Nov 7, 2007)

un multivibrador astable con un 555 o dos BC547


----------

